# Samsung Vs LG Vs Dell



## daemon1 (Apr 25, 2014)

I am planning to buy a new monitor and looking for a FHD monitor, my current one is also FHD from Samsung. Saw many posts and noticed that most of the suggestions are for Dell 2240L but I am open for VA panel as well because of fast response time.

Budget is not a constraint for good 22" but don't need touch. Primary it will be used for gaming and movies.

I have shortlisted below:

LG 22 inch IPS 22EA53V - Rs.8913
Samsung Monitor 22 inches- LS22C350HS/XL - Rs.9267
Dell S2240L 21.5 inch LED - Rs8375

Please suggest which one best for my need.


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 25, 2014)

Well go with the flow, get the Dell. That's _not_ my recommendation though, cause you said you have no budget restrictions.

Asus MX239H will be my choice, much high priced than those options you mentioned, but AH-IPS will do the job much better.

VA panels are lovely, you can look at the Samsung LS24C750PS

PS : Oh hold on, you are looking for 22"?


----------



## daemon1 (Apr 25, 2014)

whatthefrak said:


> Well go with the flow, get the Dell. That's _not_ my recommendation though, cause you said you have no budget restrictions.
> 
> Asus MX239H will be my choice, much high priced than those options you mentioned, but AH-IPS will do the job much better.
> 
> ...



Well, Dell is not my first choice either. Yes, I am looking for 22" only, one of my relative has 24 and to me it looked more of a TV then monitor so not looking for that big. 24 is too big to work normally close to it. Not sure of 23"..

How much is Asus MX239H ? Can't find it online..


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 28, 2014)

Dell S2240L looks downright sexy get it


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 28, 2014)

daemon1 said:


> Well, Dell is not my first choice either. Yes, I am looking for 22" only, one of my relative has 24 and to me it looked more of a TV then monitor so not looking for that big. 24 is too big to work normally close to it. Not sure of 23"..
> 
> How much is Asus MX239H ? Can't find it online..


It's available on Primeabgb. Ask your local store to see if they can provide it for less. It's double than the monitors you mentioned though.

And 24" is not big at all. I sit at 30 / 36 inches away from the monitor and it looks just average. However getting used with a size is the main thing, I have used a 22" for almost five years, so now 24" doesn't really feel big at all. Sometimes I wish I had gone for 27" actually.


----------



## daemon1 (Apr 28, 2014)

whatthefrak said:


> It's available on Primeabgb. Ask your local store to see if they can provide it for less. It's double than the monitors you mentioned though.
> 
> And 24" is not big at all. I sit at 30 / 36 inches away from the monitor and it looks just average. However getting used with a size is the main thing, I have used a 22" for almost five years, so now 24" doesn't really feel big at all. Sometimes I wish I had gone for 27" actually.



Yeah, seems we will get used to it. Even I am using 22 from last ~5 years and it seems perfect for movies and games. Lets see if I get the assus one locally.


----------

